# I recently watched 1917



## Yogevs (Oct 31, 2020)

After I watch movies I like to Spotify the soundtrack and listen to it for a couple of weeks (I don't watch too many movies so it's doable).
The Night Window track just blew me away... Completely...

The way it starts with the main theme played super quietly (on the marimba?), slowly being taken over by the orchestra (first Strings and then Brass), builds up and up, until it peaks at around 2:25.
The chord change specifically at 1:15 and 2:28 just hits the spot for me...
It's nothing new - but emotionally it just blew me away.

This is the type of music I would love compose for the rest of my life .


----------



## Oakran (Feb 16, 2021)

It's one of my favorite tracks as well. Listening to it by itself it's a fantastic piece of music, I get goosebumps all the time, but in context it's phenomenal. While I was watching the movie in theater, the night window scene was one of those rare moments of pure cinematic bliss where music and picture perfectly fit together. It's just perfect, truly magical...
This very moment which lasted only a couple of minutes fueled my imagination and determination for months. 

Recently I experienced the same thing while watching Warhorse; during the end scene with its golden sunset and the return of the son. The simple piano piece which expanded to the entire orchestra was spot on.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 16, 2021)

Terrifying. What an awesome responsibility a composer has to cradle this kind of awfulness in two hands. Those hands? Amazing and humbling. I trust them to lead me to a place where I'm amazed every time.


----------



## zach.mx (Feb 16, 2021)

Not only is the music in the scene incredibly, the camera work and lighting is absolutely next level. It's so rare to see a scene with with that much visual dynamic range presented as starkly and intentionally as that. One of my favorite scenes in that entire movie.


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for posting and reminding us how superb that film was, is.


----------

